# [OT] il Papa

## =DvD=

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

Non sono credente ma credo in chi professa Pace e Amore. Un pensiero a Lui. Last edited by =DvD= on Fri Apr 01, 2005 7:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GhePeU

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> .
> 
> chi professa Amore

 

solo a scopo riproduttivo

----------

## Arpeda

un uomo che ha dato tanto e ha fatto tanto per il mondo intero.

Una preghiera per quest'uomo e che il Signore gli conceda un riposo sereno.

----------

## =DvD=

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> solo a scopo riproduttivo

 

Ha preso in mano una organizzazione che tra un po' ancora dava fuoco alle streghe, che ancora non aveva accettato Galileo, e ha iniziato un cambiamento. Ha gia stravolto e innovato parecchio, spero che nel futuro facciano anche questo progresso. Ma ne ha(n) già fatti molti.

Nel mio modo di vedere.

----------

## Benve

Non credo sia il posto più adatto per parlare di questo.

Anche per rispetto, in questo momento starei in silenzio.

----------

## prada

mai mi sarei aspettato di vedere un topic come questo in un forum linux . quoto pienamente.

----------

## lavish

Quoto Benve

----------

## dappiu

Quoto anche io

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

non l'ho mai sopportato (vedi interferenze socio-politiche che non gli spettavano e su cui tutt'ora la chiesa farebbe meglio a tacere), però una persona è pur sempre una persona...

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Non credo sia il posto più adatto per parlare di questo.
> 
> Anche per rispetto, in questo momento starei in silenzio.

 

quoto in pieno.

almeno l'OT ci stava in pieno.

----------

## shogun_panda

Quoto in pieno =DvD= in entrambi gli interventi...

@Turin: Non per fare polemiche (anche io penso che a volte, se non il 90% dei casi la chiesa non si fai i fatti suoi...) ma il suo impegno per la Pace e' innegabile...

@Benve e seguaci: Non credo esista il posto per parlare di una magnifica persona in fin di vita...E cmq parlandone e dimostrandogli rispetto/amore, non credo che ,se da qualche parte ci vede, possa fargli dispiacere...

Ripeto...NON VOGLIO APRIRE NESSUNA POLEMICA, ho solo dato la mia opinione

Infine aggiungo che pure secondo me il post resta un po' OT...

----------

## sorchino

Mi associo, non è il posto adatto.

----------

## =DvD=

Ne parla tutto il mondo.

Ripeto: non parlo da credente, ma mi sembra rilevante.

Il rispetto si manifesta in vari modi, l'importante è averlo, non come e se lo manifesti.

Ci sono stati OT peggiori.

----------

## gutter

Ritengo che sia opportuno comunque mettere il tag [OT].

----------

## Thrain

Questo Papa ha davvero fatto parecchio, ha davvero rinnovato la Chiesa in un momento in cui ne aveva bisogno, di fronte alle difficoltà e ai grandi cambiamenti dell'ultimo secolo.

Mi spiace molto, (ma non voglio offendere nessuno  :Wink:  !), per quelli che dicono che la Chiesa non c'entra con la politica, o non c'entra col sociale, o non c'entra con questo o con quello: la Chiesa è nata per c'entrarci con tutto. Che piaccia o non piaccia, il suo compito è portare Cristo nella vita, non nella tomba, e la vita è fatta anche di politica, di sociale, è fatta di tutto. Quindi, ora più di prima, la Chiesa ha fatto il suo dovere.

E questo Papa è stato essenziale per dare nuova forza alla Chiesa perché fosse Chiesa.

Se questo fosse il luogo adatto, chiarirei anche molti pregiudizi e false informazioni che si hanno circa questioni come Inquisizione o Galileo Galilei, fin troppo manipolate. Non dico che la Chiesa abbia agito del tutto correttamente (infatti questo Papa ha chiesto scusa) ma basta leggere qualche buon libro (scritto da ATEI) per capire che su questi argomenti circolano fin troppe *cazzate*.

Francamente quando ora mi son connesso al Forum speravo davvero di trovare questo post. È OT certo, ma non vedo il problema, di OT ce ne son migliaia...

Perdonate la lunghezza e la disquisizione.

Ciao

----------

## codadilupo

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> per quelli che dicono che la Chiesa non c'entra con la politica, o non c'entra col sociale, o non c'entra con questo o con quello: la Chiesa è nata per c'entrarci con tutto

 

le innumerevoli confessioni religiose hanno a che vedere esclusivamente con la vita di chi professa la relativa confessione: il che esclude tutti gl'altri, che professino una fede, oppure no. Proprio per questo la Chiesa, al pari di ogni altra confessione, non ha alcun diritto di mettere bocca nelle decisioni politiche, visto che queste riguardano tutti i cittadini di uno Stato, indipendentemente dalla loro confessione, o dal fatto che non ne professino alcuna. Il compito di una chiesa, semmai, é dire ai propri fedeli con cosa é d'accordo, e su cosa non lo é.

Coda

----------

## Thrain

Mi spiace ma la Chiesa non è come le altre confessioni, e chi ha per lo meno *studiato* un po' la questione la conosce, non al livello metafisico, ma a livello meramente scientifico: la Chiesa, il problema cristiano, si configura in modo completamente diverso da tutte le altre religioni. Be', è così, non posso farci niente. La Chiesa è "continuità di Cristo vivo", il che vuol dire che, essendo una persona vivente, ha il diritto, comune a qualsiasi persona civile, di ingerire nelle decisioni dello Stato, di influire nelle decisioni di uno Stato. Un cristiano deve portare quello che vive anche nella politica. Non si può essere cristiani in chiesa o con gli amici e laici in politica: il cristiano è cristiano ovunque, anche nella politica.

Non sto dicendo niente di nuovo, questo vale sia per i laici sia per i credenti... la Chiesa è questo "scientificamente". Dire che non è così vuol dire avere un'idea sbagliata. Non ne faccio una colpa, è così per molti.

----------

## BlueInGreen

Estremamente OT, ma ringrazio =DvD= per aver avuto il coraggio di aprire questo topic.

Alla fine non so perchè ma mi  aspettavo di trovarlo. Anzi mi sono stupito che sia arrivato così tardi.

Non sono cattolico, ma ho una gran stima e provo affetto per questo uomo.

Si dice sempre che questo non è solo un forum riservato a questioni tecniche. E qualcosa di più.

Una comunità. Dietro avatar e nick ci sono delle persone e credo che qui regni la stima reciproca.

Credo sia per questo che =DvD= ha aperto questo topic, per parlare con tutti noi di questo evento storico che stiamo vivendo.

Per sapere cosa "pensano" le persone che popolano questo forum, perchè evidentemente ritiene come me che questi pensieri possano essere interessanti.

O semplicemente solo per non chiudere gli occhi. OT del genere non devono essere la norma. Ma questo evento merita un eccezione.

Un pensiero anche da parte mia.

----------

## =DvD=

Stiamo uscendo dai ranghi... Io ho solo espresso un pensiero per una persona che reputo "un grande" come persona, e come storia di vita. Al di là del suo ruolo religioso. Della religione

Ha avuto il coraggio di abbatterè tabù enormi, eccone alcuni per cui lo stimo (ripeto come persona):

-la lotta al comunismo (ultima grande dittatura)

-la lotta al capitalismo estremo

-la campagna di avvicinamento tra religioni, con la pace come messaggio comune di dio

-ha chiesto scusa per le malfatte della chiesa

-parla dandosi del'io invece che del noi

-è simpatico e fa battute

-quando si ammala tira dritto e in questo da un esempio ottimo (ne so qualcosa)

-altre cose che mi scordo

Poi per dinci bacco, è un papa, quindi qualche menata religiosa ve la farà, per le quali non mi trova nemmeno d'accordo, ma anche per un non cristiano le ragioni di cui sopra non sono poche.

[opinione personalissima]E cmq: si: anche a me a prima vista tutti quei tg in tv e alla radio mi han fatto schifo e mi han fatto venire in mente degli avvoltoi giornalistici... ma poi ho realizzato che non potrebbe essere diversamente, e che in fin dei conti è giusto che sia così. E non è un offesa questa attenzione dei media, è ... normale per una persona in vista.[/opinione personalissima]

----------

## mrfree

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> Dire che non è così vuol dire avere un'idea sbagliata. Non ne faccio una colpa, è così per molti.

 

Bhe preferisco non commentare in questa sede le tue affermazioni che comunque non condivido, ma precludere a priori qualunque tipo di obiezione mi sembra a dir poco azzardato.

Mi limito a quotare in pieno quanto detto da coda

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Stiamo uscendo dai ranghi...

 

Visto l'oggetto della discussione era prevedibile  :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

 :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Rolling Eyes:  (...) ....

 *my sig wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "Time is a companion that goes with us on a journey. It reminds us to cherish each moment, because it will never come again. What we leave behind is not as important as how we have lived" 
> 
> 

 

----------

## fra

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> Questo Papa ha davvero fatto parecchio, ha davvero rinnovato la Chiesa in un momento in cui ne aveva bisogno, di fronte alle difficoltà e ai grandi cambiamenti dell'ultimo secolo.
> 
> 

 

a dire il vero il pontificato di Giovanni Paolo II è stato molto conservatore.. e controverso... i principi su cui si sarebbe dovuto basare il rinnovamento e l'evoluzione della Chiesa furono gettati durante il concilio vaticano II, voluto dal vero pontefice "rivoluzionario" del secolo, Angelo Roncalli, il Papa Buono....tutto è stato accantonato in questo pontificato......

----------

## codadilupo

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> Mi spiace ma la Chiesa non è come le altre confessioni, e chi ha per lo meno *studiato* un po' la questione la conosce, non al livello metafisico, ma a livello meramente scientifico: la Chiesa, il problema cristiano, si configura in modo completamente diverso da tutte le altre religioni. Be', è così, non posso farci niente. La Chiesa è "continuità di Cristo vivo", il che vuol dire che, essendo una persona vivente, ha il diritto, comune a qualsiasi persona civile, di ingerire nelle decisioni dello Stato, di influire nelle decisioni di uno Stato. Un cristiano deve portare quello che vive anche nella politica. Non si può essere cristiani in chiesa o con gli amici e laici in politica: il cristiano è cristiano ovunque, anche nella politica.
> 
> Non sto dicendo niente di nuovo, questo vale sia per i laici sia per i credenti... la Chiesa è questo "scientificamente". Dire che non è così vuol dire avere un'idea sbagliata. Non ne faccio una colpa, è così per molti.

 

Thrain, non voglio menarla troppo, ma il tuo punto di vista resta un punto di vista interno alla Chiesa. Da fuori, essa non é altro che una delle confessioni: ne' la sola, ne' l'unica. Come ogni confessione, é innovativa (nel senso che porta novità) per certi versi, e conservativa (nel senso che non porta alcuna novità) sotto altri aspetti.

Certo che tu, come cristiano, resti cristiano anche quando fai politica (perché, io come ateo e anarchico mi trasformo in un topo muschiato, forse ? Resto quello che sono, e ci mancherebbe !). Il problema nasce quando Lo Stato Chiesa vuole decidere per lo Stato Italia. Se permetti, in Italia, non siamo tutti cristiani, ne' tutti non-cristiani. Vuoi parlare - e decretare - (tu, Chiesa) per i tuoi sudditi, ché io faccio già fatica a sopportare i miei, di governanti ? Non mi sembra una richiesta irragionevole. No. Non mi sembra proprio.

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Fri Apr 01, 2005 10:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## codadilupo

 *fra wrote:*   

> a dire il vero il pontificato di Giovanni Paolo II è stato molto conservatore.. e controverso... i principi su cui si sarebbe dovuto basare il rinnovamento e l'evoluzione della Chiesa furono gettati durante il concilio vaticano II, voluto dal vero pontefice "rivoluzionario" del secolo, Angelo Roncalli, il Papa Buono....tutto è stato accantonato in questo pontificato......

 

grazie, fra... ci voleva: sembra che ci siamo dimenticati cosa ha combiato quest'uomo con l'Opus Dei e con CL. Sembra che ci siamo dimenticati, tutto d'un colpo (di spugna, probabilmente), cosa ha detto della guerra in Bosnia, e di quella in Afghanistan. Per non parlare della tiritera su Maria.

Coda

----------

## rota

solo ...ora mi sono collegato....

neanche  a me piacciono  sono degli alvoltogli...poi  il reportage in america a fatto pena...a  nessuno fregava  ( diquelli interivstati...) infatti non facevvanosentire le voci...e facevvano una finta traduzzione...... :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

per me  il  papa...Ã¨ molto  importante.....

dovevvo andare pure in germania...

ma se lui  sta cosi ....

in israele ...lo visto da vicino....veddo l'elicottero  che  lo fa  scendere.....e poi con  la la sua papa mobile scendde la collinetta....e io stavvo li che  vedendo  il suo viso  ...mi venne allegria...(non potete capire la fatica  e lo stress che avevamo  perche ce ne succedevano dii tutti i colori....una volta  mentre facevamo la  messa a  quache isolato dei soldati lanciavvano le  bombe..)

con lui sono stato anche  in francia...e all giubileo a  roma

ero uno  di que ragazzi  che seguivva il papa nelle suoi pellegrinaggi.....

era come  un padre..,..

peccato che i giornalisti stanno facendo tutto questo....non  o parole.........

----------

## redmatrix

Secondo me dire del bene o del male su una persona le cui "tendenze comportamentali" sono:

A) Occultate

B) Fortemente vincolate

C) In buona parte inespresse

non ha assolutamente senso.

Le atrocità che ha commesso la chiesa in passato le conosciamo tutti, cio che sta facendo in questi anni non ci è dato saperlo (per questioni culturali determinate sceleratezze si realizzano con il tempo). Uno di questi atti impuniti che mi viene in mente adesso riguarda le forti onde emesse dalle antenne di radiovaticano e compani stanno provocando dei tumori a bambini che abitano la vicino (vedi denuncia fatta a striscia la notizia qualche tempo fa), praticamente nell'annunciare la morte di un uomo ne stanno condannando altri.

Farsi vanto poi che la chiesa è per la pace è come vantarsi di un ventilatore che fa vento, è perfettamente normale che sia così, la chiesa non esisterebbe se non fosse per la "pace".

Vi lascio con un argomento di riflessione, questo papa non ha MAI affrontato l'ambigua questione della banca del vaticano, perché?

E perché il suo predecessore che se ne voleva occupare è morto "misteriosamente" poco tempo dopo?

Spero di non aver offeso nessuno ma sono ateo e se permettete parlo perché NON "credo" e anche se fossi stato credente, non avrei mai accettato l'omertà su atti umani e non divini.

Ciao

----------

## leonida

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> ...La Chiesa è "continuità di Cristo vivo", il che vuol dire che, essendo una persona vivente, ha il diritto, comune a qualsiasi persona civile, di ingerire nelle decisioni dello Stato, di influire nelle decisioni di uno Stato. ...

 

Vorrei farti notare che queste considerazioni sono completamente autoreferenziali.

Cmq, IMHO mod chiudete l'OT.

Pace.

----------

## dappiu

redmatrix, se fosse una conversazione fra amici, ti potrei dire che sono daccordo con te.

Purtroppo non siamo fra amici e a non tutti piace leggere cose del genere.

@leonida: quoto

----------

## redmatrix

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> ...La Chiesa è "continuità di Cristo vivo", il che vuol dire che, essendo una persona vivente, ha il diritto, comune a qualsiasi persona civile, di ingerire nelle decisioni dello Stato, di influire nelle decisioni di uno Stato. ...

 

Questa è bella, ragazzi stiamo scherzando? Ok, sto al gioco. Da quando la "continuità di Cristo vivo" ha cittadinanza italiana? Mi pare che Cristo in Italia non ci abbia mai messo piede... lasciamo perdere va, quando parlate così sembrate testimoni di geova....

PS: dimenticavo ma ti dice nulla la frase: "Date a Cesare quello che è di Cesare e date a Dio ciò che è di Dio"?Last edited by redmatrix on Fri Apr 01, 2005 11:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## redmatrix

 *dappiu wrote:*   

> redmatrix, se fosse una conversazione fra amici, ti potrei dire che sono daccordo con te.
> 
> Purtroppo non siamo fra amici e a non tutti piace leggere cose del genere.
> 
> @leonida: quoto

 

Sarei d'accordo con te se avessi detto cose astratte ma purtroppo ho detto solo cose che stanno sotto gli occhi di tutti.

La cosa che a me da fastidio delle religioni sta nel fatto che le si deve rispettare per forza, anche a livelli insensati, tutto per non offendere chi ci crede e a me che non ci credo?

Voglio dire, per me è un'offesa alla mia intelligenza quest'obbligo di ascoltare cose che non hanno ne capo ne coda. Benché sia fermamente convinto di questo, non mi permetto di andare in chiesa a discutere di queste cose perché la chiesa è un luogo dove i credenti pregano etc, quindi rispetto la loro "intimità" ma non mi sembra che nel contratto sociale di gentoo ci sia anche l'obbligo di credere in qualche dio e se qualcuno apre un topic OT in questo forum sa benissimo che si discuterà l'argomento a 360 gradi.

----------

## dappiu

Non credo che chi ha aperto il topic credeva doversi imbattere in una discussione di questo genere.

Inoltre mi sembra che nessuno abbia ancora criticato te perchè sei ateo, quindi non devi farlo tu nei confonti di quelli che la pensano diversamente.

Non fraintendermi, non voglio farti una predica, se la devo dire tutta anche io non credo nella religione cristiana, ma un po' di rispetto sta bene dappertutto.

----------

## rota

@redmatrix

ti doraggione....su tutto quello che ai detto....la chiesa in se fà schiffo....i

te lo dico perche io vivvo la chiesa tutti i giorni  i mie migliori    amici sono preti..e  molti  lo sono diventati dopo aver fatto un pellegrinaggio col papa...

pero  una cosa  vorrei  dirtela....ma volete farla finità di rivangare il passato ?????

aprite gli occhi...ma  cosa  ce ne fregga di quello che la chiesa a fatto un secolo fà  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

cosi  giustifichiamo la nostra non fede....

poi per parlare prima informati....perche  questo papa...a fatto  molto piu di quanto creddi....

solo che molta gente parla male della chiesa e non si rende conto che vivve nella ignoranzza... :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

tutto quello che ai detto ripeto che lo condividdo...peero  prima di parlare informati documentati....vivvi un  po l'ambiente  cristiano....e poi parla....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: dimenticavo ma ti dice nulla la frase: "Date a Cesare quello che è di Cesare e date a Dio ciò che è di Dio"?

 

che dire...è un grande....tu che avresti detto:?:  :Question:   :Wink: Last edited by rota on Fri Apr 01, 2005 11:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## codadilupo

rota, sinceramente, piu' di una volta mi sono trovato a difendere i tuoi post, e il fatto che tu scriva in un modo diciamo naif, come ha ben sintetizzato randomaze.

Pero', sinceramente, visto che non mi pare che tu abbia portato molte prove a suffragio delle tue tesi, mi pare quantomeno fuori luogo che tu dia del disinformato e dell'ignorante a redmatrix. Lui ha le sue idee, e tu le tue. Entrambi le avete espresse. direi che é meglio se la cosa continua cosi', anziché cominciare a portarla sul piano personale.

Coda

----------

## redmatrix

 *dappiu wrote:*   

> Non credo che chi ha aperto il topic credeva doversi imbattere in una discussione di questo genere.
> 
> Inoltre mi sembra che nessuno abbia ancora criticato te perchè sei ateo, quindi non devi farlo tu nei confonti di quelli che la pensano diversamente.
> 
> Non fraintendermi, non voglio farti una predica, se la devo dire tutta anche io non credo nella religione cristiana, ma un po' di rispetto sta bene dappertutto.

 

No tranquillo, non ti ho frainteso, e accetto il tuo punto di vista anche se non lo condivido in pieno.

Il topic è stato aperto per ricordare che il papa sta morendo e se fosse rimasto tale non avrei partecipato alla discussione.

Piano piano l'argomento è stato "esteso" anche ai meriti del di Giovanni Paolo II e della chiesa ed alcuni legittimamente hanno obiettato.

Io ho detto la mia sul papa, ovvero, secondo me nessuno può dare un giudizio sulla sua persona perchè nel suo pontificato non si è espresso come individuo ma come capo di una religione e di uno stato.

Probabilmente avrei potuto tacere il resto ma dato che alcuni hanno postato delle frasi quasi idolatranti verso la propria religione e verso il pontefice, non me la sono sentita di stare zitto perché come spero che ai credenti dispiaccia per la mia anima, così a me dispiace (essendo non credente) di come conducono la loro vita, almeno per quello che riguarda la sfera religiosa.

Oltre a questo resta il fatto che stiamo parlando su un forum "ateo", non ho scritto con l'intenzione di offendere nessuno, però davvero bisognerebbe riflettere bene su come la chiesa sta interagendo con il mondo, a Roma, ripeto, dei bambini si sono ammalati di tumore per le fortissime radiazioni generate dai tralicci del vaticano e dopo molte denunce nessuno ha fatto qualcosa per evitarlo, questa per me non è la "parola di Dio".

Per ultimo riprendo la questione del rispetto che tu dici sta bene dappertutto, sono d'accordo con te ed è per questo che credo irrispettoso che dei credenti si mettano a predicare in un forum "ateo".

Rispondo anche a rota:

Non sono d'accordo con te sulla questione del "dimentichiamoci il passato" per ovvie questioni culturali (si impara dal passato non dal futuro) ma mi preme dirti che io sono ateo per scelta, ho ricevuto tutti i sacramenti fino alla comunione, e quindi ho vissuto la vita "religiosa" di cui tu parli. Sai perché ho smesso di seguirla? Perché secondo me tutti cercano di dominare gli altri e farsi scudo di un dio per riuscirci mi sembra il massimo dell'indecenza, se non ricordo male verrò giudicato per il mio libero arbitrio, se non dovessi fare ciò che penso che libertà sarebbe?Last edited by redmatrix on Fri Apr 01, 2005 11:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rota

@codadilupo

di provve ne oa bizzeffe...visto che o asisstitp in prima persona....a quello che a fatto....il papa...

a me come persona a dato molto.....

PS...io o detto che prima di parlare si devve informare....suj quello che lachiesa oggi sta facendo...noncreddo diaverlo offeso...

e poi non glio o detto deficente...rileggi quello che o scritto... :Wink: 

o anche detto che condividdo il suo penssiero su quello che è in generale la chiesa....è lo detto perche lo pensso veramente è non per sfotterlo....

pero è anche vero ...che lui parla per sentito dire....come fanno tanti....a lui la chiesa.. non gli a mai fatto niente....percio ....

Ps  se in un forum si parla di queste cose probabilemnte non sono tutti atei... :Wink: 

@redmatrix

comunque squsa...se  ti do l'impressione di avercela  con te.... :Crying or Very sad: 

io sono solo dispiaciuto  perche stiao dando tutte le colpe della chiesa  all papa...lui è un grande....esentire questo mi fà male....tutto qui....io sonoil primo a parlare male della chiesa...o pure  detto la mia su quello che pensavvo sulla chiesa..sia con modi carini che con modi meno carini..io sono ilprimo a dare peso a quello che la chiesa  a fatto...pero il papa...qusto papa  non gli bisogna dare le colpe che non ha perche lui si è preso queste colpe e chiesto perdono anche se lui non a  fatto niente....

percio....

----------

## codadilupo

 *rota wrote:*   

> @codadilupo
> 
> di prove ne ho a bizzeffe...visto che ho assistito in prima persona....a quello che ha fatto....il papa...
> 
> a me come persona ha dato molto.....

 

rota, non so quanto tu conosca l'italia, ne' da quanto ci abiti, ne' da dove vieni. A dir la verità non so proprio nulla di te, e l'unica cosa che mi é parso di capire é che tu sia slavo. Ad ogni modo, anni fa c'era un attore napoletano che si chiamava Toto' (Antonio De Curtis), che diceva: "ca' parlamm' e nun ce capimm'". Che ,tradotto, significa: "qui parliamo, e non ci capiamo". Ecco: mi sembra quello che succede con te: tutte le prove che hai su quello che ha fatto la Chiesa, portacele, per favore: non limitarti a dire "quanto il papa abbia fatto per te". Perché di quello, sinceramente, puo' fregarcene molto come non fregarcene nulla.

 *Quote:*   

> P.S.:...io ho detto che prima di parlare si deve informare....su quello che la Chiesa oggi sta facendo...non creddo di averlo offeso...
> 
> e poi non gli ho detto: "deficiente" ... rileggi quello che ho scritto... 

 

prima di dare dei consigli, accertati che non ti si possano ritorcere contro  :Wink: . Non ho mai detto che hai dato del deficiente a redmatrix, ho detto che gli hai dato dell'ignorante e del disinformato.

 *Quote:*   

> ho anche detto che condivido il suo pensiero su quello che è in generale la Chiesa....e l'ho detto perche lo penso veramente, e  non per sfotterlo...
> 
> pero è anche vero ...che lui parla per sentito dire....come fanno tanti....a lui la Chiesa.. non gli ha mai fatto niente....perciò ....

 

... percio' continui a dirgli che é una persona poco informata, pigra (perché non vuole informarsi) e ignorante (perché non sa, e non vuole informarsi)  :Question: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ps  se in un forum si parla di queste cose probabilmente non sono tutti atei...

 

non mi pare che questo sia mai stato messo in discussione. Oltre tutto, le religioni, come materia di studio, non sono affatto appannaggio dei soli credenti: un vecchio filosofo diceva: "si parla sempre dei credenti, e non si parla mai dell'ateo fervente, vero paladino della fede."

 *Quote:*   

> io sono solo dispiaciuto perche stiamo dando tutte le colpe della chiesa al papa...lui è un grande....e sentire questo mi fa male....tutto qui....io sono il primo a parlare male della Chiesa...ho pure detto la mia su quello che pensavo sulla Chiesa..sia con modi carini che con modi meno carini..io sono il primo a dare peso a quello che la Chiesa ha fatto...pero' il papa...a questo papa non bisogna dare le colpe che non ha, perche lui si è preso queste colpe e ha chiesto perdono anche se lui non ha fatto niente....

 

non mi pare che si stia attribuendo al papa i roghi di streghe, catari, e valdesi. Si sta parlando di quello che Lui ha fatto durante il Suo pontificato. Nel bene e nel male.

Coda

P.S.: mi sono permesso di correggere gli errori piu' grossolani del tuo post, spero non ti dispiaccia  :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> tutte le prove che hai su quello che ha fatto la Chiesa, portacele, per favore: non limitarti a dire "quanto il papa abbia fatto per te". Perché di quello, sinceramente, puo' fregarcene molto come non fregarcene nulla.
> 
> 

 

Beh prima di tutto sta parlando del papa e non della Chiesa in generale. Poi per sapere tutto quello che ha fatto, ed ha fatto veramente tanto come uomo (ma sarebbe da ammirare anche solo per la sua forza di volontà), basta accendere la tv in un qualunque canale. E' pieno di programmi che ripercorrono la sua vita.  E andando in un qualunque sito d'informazione se ne trovano altrettanti.

----------

## codadilupo

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> Beh prima di tutto sta parlando del papa e non della Chiesa in generale.

 

il fatto che redmatrix abbia invece parlato di quello che ha fatto la Chiesa, di quello che la Chiesa sta ancora facendo, e del fatto che abbia detto che del papa, come uomo, si possa, secondo lui, parlare ben poco ce ne dobbiamo fottere, invece ? Ti sembra corretto replicare sulle azioni del papa "come uomo", quando si sta parlando delle azioni della Chiesa ?

 *Quote:*   

> Poi per sapere tutto quello che ha fatto, ed ha fatto veramente tanto come uomo (ma sarebbe da ammirare anche solo per la sua forza di volontà), basta accendere la tv in un qualunque canale. E' pieno di programmi che ripercorrono la sua vita.  E andando in un qualunque sito d'informazione se ne trovano altrettanti.

 

Eh, si', la televisione dice sempre e solo la verità, Forse che per la televisione non vale il detto "dei morti solo il bene" ?

Coda

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Ammiri delle persone come Linus Torvalds o Stallings per il solo fatto che ne cagano di sistemi operativi (ma non sai tutte le altre cazzate che hanno fatto in vita), e non puoi ammirare una persona come il papa (anche se non sai per filo e per segno tutte le cazzate che ha fatto nella sua vita, e sicuramente ne avrà fatto anche lui.. )?

Questo post comunque era per il papa, e non per la chiesa in generale

----------

## unz

Mi spiace molto per la sorte toccata al papa, un calvario durato mesi ... Ã¨ giusto che un persona anziana venga trattata cosÃ¬ a causa del ruolo che ricopre? sono mesi che sta male, ma ha dovuto [voluto?] tirare avanti comunque. Da laico per me tutto il resto non conta. E' una persona come un'altra, quasi.

Riguardo invece all'ingerenza della chiesa nello stato italiano, beh qui siamo all'inverosimile ... campagne elettorali bloccate, elezioni che forse salteranno, campi di calcio vuoti ... capisco la volontÃ  di rendere omaggio, ma bloccare la vita sociale mi sembra delirante ... in uno stato che si professa laico!!!. Vi allego una mail dell'AIA [associazione italiana arbitri]

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Subject: Papa Giovanni Paolo II
> 
> Date: Fri, 1 Apr 2005 20:24:53 +0200
> ...

 

----------

## codadilupo

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> Ammiri delle persone come Linus Torvalds o Stallings per il solo fatto che ne cagano di sistemi operativi (ma non sai tutte le altre cazzate che hanno fatto in vita), e non puoi ammirare una persona come il papa (anche se non sai per filo e per segno tutte le cazzate che ha fatto nella sua vita, e sicuramente ne avrà fatto anche lui.. )?
> 
> Questo post comunque era per il papa, e non per la chiesa in generale

 

mi stai prendendo in giro ? Stallings ????

A parte il fatto che tu, di chi ammiro, e del perché, non sai una beata fava.... che c'azzecca ? Se redmatrix é "andato ot" non si fa altro che farglielo notare. E comunque redmatrix ha scritto e dell'uno e dell'altra. Rispondergli tirando in ballo altri argomenti, senza per altro suffragarli in alcun modo é invece sbagliato, e dal punto di vista della correttezza, e dal punto di vista formale in una normale, pacata, e civile discussione.

Per rispondere, invece, alle tue conclusioni alquanto affrettate su chi o cosa ammiro, ti diro': per quel che mi riguarda, Torvalds é un pirla, a cui é capitato in sorte di saper programmare sufficientemente bene. Tutto il contrario di Stallman, a cui é capitato in sorte di avere uno spessore morale, ed un senso etico fuori dal comune, oltre che di saper programmare, il che sarebbe cosa di poco conto, in effetti. Basta leggere le due relative biografie, per evincerlo. E basterebbero solo i titoli a spiegare molte cose: "just for fun" ? Si', proprio per un gioco. Uno scherzo. Del destino, se ci credi.

Coda

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

le campagne elettorali sono state sospese 24 ore prima (non mi sembra la fine del mondo), e lo stato italiano non ha obbligato nessuno a farlo, è stata una libera scelta.

Le elezioni non salteranno (per lo meno anche oggi le hanno confermate)

Il papa ha VOLUTO "tirare avanti" fino alla fine, dov'è il problema? Io lo ammiro solo per questo, la maggior parte delle persone davanti alla malattia si arrendono, lui invece ha fatto di più di quello che fanno le normali persone

Fanno i funerali di stato ad un pirla di militare che in guerra si spara da solo durante un addestramento. Non ci vedo nulla di strano se per la morte di un papa sospendono delle partite di calcio...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Stallings... azzo si vede che prima stavo riguardando il libro di sistemi operativi..

----------

## redmatrix

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il papa ha VOLUTO "tirare avanti" fino alla fine, dov'è il problema? Io lo ammiro solo per questo, la maggior parte delle persone davanti alla malattia si arrendono, lui invece ha fatto di più di quello che fanno le normali persone
> 
> 

 

Capisco la tua stima per una persona tenace che non si lascia sopraffare dalla malattia ma ti posso assicurare che ho visto persone conciate molto molto peggio e che non avevano le stesse possibilità finanziarie per curarsi come ha fatto il papa, quindi non assumere che abbia una volontà sovraumana, così facendo offendi tutti gli altri malati terminali "coraggiosi" (?).

Sfortunatamente mi rendo conto che la questione mossa da me nel mio primo post non è stata presa in considerazione da nessuno (o quasi).

Tu dici di stimare il papa in base a... beh, se la tv fa vedere ancora gente in lacrime e racconta solo del bene, va a finire che metà della popolazione prende i voti!

Ragazzi, veramente vi stupite se una persona che professa un credo, si comporta (almeno in apparenza) in modo da rispettare tale credo? Avete mai visto che un pompiere da fuoco ad una casa?

Ed in fine,  credete veramente che il papa abbia fatto tutto quello che ha fatto da solo ed in piena libertà?

Nel dubbio io non giudico e mi spiace che ci sia gente che crede di conoscere una persona solo in base a quello che la tv gli dice (a questo punto maria de filippi è una ballerina professionista).

----------

## bonebag

all'inizo questo thread volevo proprio ignorarlo, perchè quanto sta accadendo ognuno lo vive in maniera personale e perchè oltremodo OT ma.. ad un certo punto il tono e contenuti sono scaduti in una specie di flame: papa si, papa no, chiesa buona, chiesa cattiva .

potrei continuare ad astenermi (e qualcuno dirà che in effetti nessuno mi ha invitato) ma credo che a questo punto anche le mie ingenue considerazioni possano essere tollerate:

ci sono due approcci: i cattolici e tutti gli altri

se sei cattolico, è inutile che ti incazzi se il papa ha una sua politica e una sua morale; può non piacere quando ti ricorda cose che possono apparire scomode, fastidiose, pedanti o nel migliore dei casi fuori tempo. si dice che è un papa reazionario, conservatore etc; 

lo è, ma è il suo mestire e lo fa bene, essendo il custode di una tradizione bimillenaria, non mi aspetto nulla di meno. 

e comunque, parla ai cristiani perciò dov'è il problema?

tutti gli altri potrebbero semplicemente ignorarlo; 

hei! il papa muore. ah si?who cares? morto un papa se ne fa un altro.

eppure anche l'ateo ne parla, ma perchè?

forse perchè le cose che dice potrebbero influenzare il nostro modo di vivere, le nostre scelte politiche? 

si certo potrebbero, specie in un paese come l'italia, con oltre il 90% di sedicenti cattolici, ma è normale che sia così, la maggioranza decide, almeno finchè possiamo andare a votare.

(poi succede anche che la maggioranza vota per berlusconi, ma questa è un'altra storia...) 

ho finito (quasi) scusate se vi ho annoiato, citando un vecchio libro, il russo sussurra a marlowe qualcosa a proposito di kurz:  *Quote:*   

>  una voce... dovresti serntire la sua voce...

 

non si può dire molto di lui (del papa) se non si è sentita la sua voce; ero e sono un pessimo cristiano, ma a torvergata ad agosto del 2000 ho vissuto una delle esperienze più entusiasmanti della mia vita grazie a giovanni paolo II .

e ora che non sentirò più la sua voce mi dispiace, mi mancherà

nell'OT sono rimasto IT 

respect

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *redmatrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Capisco la tua stima per una persona tenace che non si lascia sopraffare dalla malattia ma ti posso assicurare che ho visto persone conciate molto molto peggio e che non avevano le stesse possibilità finanziarie per curarsi come ha fatto il papa, quindi non assumere che abbia una volontà sovraumana, così facendo offendi tutti gli altri malati terminali "coraggiosi" (?).
> 
> 

 

non offendo nessuno, anzi, li stimo tutti..

----------

## redmatrix

Quoto quasi in pieno bonebag tranne che per un piccolo assunto secondo me sbagliato.

Ci sono i credenti e tutti gli altri ma non è detto che tutti gli altri siano "menefreghisti" verso il prossimo.

Personalmente ho detto la mia in questo post perché sarei felice di vivere in un mondo dove la gente ragiona seguendo la realtà e non dei "dogmi" che all'occorrenza vengono modificati per comodità.

Anche io nel 2000 ho vissuto una esperienza particolare dove un tizio diceva in tv che ci avrebbe fatti diventare tutti ricchi e dopo quasi cinque anni lo stipendio non mi basta + per sopravvivere (ma questa come dici tu è un'altra storia).

Sintetizzando e correggendo la tua classificazione dico che secondo me ci sono si due categorie ma sono:

1) I menefreghisti a cui la sorte del papa  da fastidio perché probabilmente salterà qualche partita di campionato (comprendente credenti e non credenti). 

2) La gente sensibile alla vita sociale che parla del papa nel bene (credenti e non) e nel male (quasi esclusivamente non credenti) al fine di costruire un dialogo e creare progresso sociale.

Ripeto, per il resto quoto in pieno.

NB: Non metto in dubbio che il papa abbia suscitato in te qualcosa di speciale ma devi considerare sia il suo ruolo e sia il fatto che il carisma non è divino ma umano.

----------

## bonebag

 *Quote:*   

> Quoto quasi in pieno bonebag tranne che per un piccolo assunto secondo me sbagliato.
> 
> Ci sono i credenti e tutti gli altri ma non è detto che tutti gli altri siano "menefreghisti" verso il prossimo.
> 
> 

 

effettivamente la mia affermazione è molto drastica e sicuramente poco precisa, ma il senso voleva essere più o meno questo:

se sei credente riconosci ed accetti che il papa "deve" comportarsi in un certo modo e dare il messaggio che ha dato per una vita intera.

se non sei credente potresti comunque fare uno sforzo (piccolo invero) e riconoscere quanto sopra ma non sei obbligato ad accettarne il messaggio, nessuno ti può accusare.

d'altra parte però se non accetti o nemmeno riconosci quanto sopra non puoi pretendere di essere considerato credente, tutto qui.

è solo una questione di coerenza e di logica.

se riconosci ed accetti quanto sopra non importa se ti dici credente o no è come se lo fossi.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Personalmente ho detto la mia in questo post perché sarei felice di vivere in un mondo dove la gente ragiona seguendo la realtà e non dei "dogmi" che all'occorrenza vengono modificati per comodità.
> 
> 

 

quando dico di essere un pessimo cristiano intendo proprio questo: molti dogmi nascono da motivazioni politiche o economiche di cui quasi nessuno oramai ricorda l'origine e per questo li accetta in maniera acritica, io no, perchè conosco la storia e perciò sono ritenuto un pessimo cristiano, ma sono tuttavia credente. 

la fede non è in antitesi con la ragione, lo diventa quando il clero (non la chiesa) inventa delle cose che non hanno alcun fondamento per interessi molto terreni.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) La gente sensibile alla vita sociale che parla del papa nel bene (credenti e non) e nel male (quasi esclusivamente non credenti) al fine di costruire un dialogo e creare progresso sociale.
> 
> 

 

ti assicuro che molti di coloro che si lamentano del papa si dicono credenti, ma come disse una volta bono degli u2, vorrebbero essere dei cristiani "a la carte" scegliere cioè quanto fa comodo e lasciare il resto, ma questo ovviamente il papa non lo può fare, il pacchetto è quello, prendere o lasciare,anche se è scomodo; 

d'altra parte te lo immagini se cristo all'ultimo momento prima di essere arrestato avesse detto: ma dai, scherzavo! 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> NB: Non metto in dubbio che il papa abbia suscitato in te qualcosa di speciale ma devi considerare sia il suo ruolo e sia il fatto che il carisma non è divino ma umano.
> 
> 

 

lo so, quello che ne fa un grande ai miei occhi è proprio questo: è umano, semplice, diretto, razionale e coerente,  non dice cose tipo "armiamoci e partite" ma "alzatevi, andiamo", mi pare che da molto tempo a questa parte sia l'unico che ripone la sua fiducia nei giovani.

----------

## funkoolow

Non credo nel cosiddetto "Dio" cristiano, così come non credo nel "Dio" musulmano, buddista, scintoista, israelita o chissà che altro. Non credo nell'istituzione ecclesiastica cristiano-romana come forma di potere uniformante, abbrutente, umiliante, irrispettoso, incivile verso tutto ciò che dissente dal suo credo, dottrina o disciplina, cosa che succede più o meno con tutte le religioni istituite dalle quali mi dissocierei probabilmente alla stessa maniera. Non credo al ruolo di papa come vicario diretto del volere del "Dio" di cui sopra, in quanto umano quindi di certo non infallibile nonchè soggetto a regole di comportamento e di pensiero vincolate all'istituzione che rappresenta, fattore che di ultraterreno e divino ha ben poco. In sostanza, dissento dal pensiero preconfezionato delle religioni "ufficiali".

Ma credo nell'infaticabile, indomabile, ineguagliabile, uomo Karol Wojtyla. Supremo rispetto per l'individuo che ha portato avanti un credo forse anche discutibile ma con quel carico di determinazione, dedizione, sacrificio, in maniera ineguagliabilmente unica e umile.

Purtroppo, anche il quel campo, il meglio sarà presto alle spalle  :Sad: 

----------

## zUgLiO

se ne farà un altro..e tutto sarà tale e quale a prima..

----------

## codadilupo

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> se ne farà un altro..e tutto sarà tale e quale a prima..

 

e sarebbe già qualcosa: il timore, invece, é che ne eleggano uno peggiore.

Coda

----------

## zUgLiO

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e sarebbe già qualcosa: il timore, invece, é che ne eleggano uno peggiore.
> 
> Coda

 

Temi una legge ad personam?  :Laughing: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   
> 
> e sarebbe già qualcosa: il timore, invece, é che ne eleggano uno peggiore.
> 
> Coda 
> ...

 

No, beh, per quello, per fortuna, non sarei suddito suo, quindi la cosa non mi toccherebbe piu' di quel tanto  :Wink: 

Il fatto é che gira una brutta aria, in questo periodo storico. Ed é un'aria di restaurazione. E già m'immagino il prossimo papa, scelto tra i piu' fasci, reazionari e conservatori cardinali al mondo... e non é una bella prospettiva.

Coda

----------

## prada

 *Quote:*   

> Le atrocità che ha commesso la chiesa in passato le conosciamo tutti, cio che sta facendo in questi anni non ci è dato saperlo (per questioni culturali determinate sceleratezze si realizzano con il tempo)

 

secondo me è ora che si smetta di tirare fuori gli errori passati della chiesa. In passato la civiltà era una massa di caproni ignoranti e anche i preti erano uomini cosa pretendete? Questo Papa è stato il primo a chiedere scusa per tutti gli errori fatti in passato, ma a quanto pare in pochi sono in grado di capire questo gesto. Volete un motivo per smetterla con queste menate? Chi di voi non ha mai dato un pugno ad un compagno alle elementari? Secondo quanto dite non vi deve essere perdonato perchè così trattate la chiesa. Ora andate mo a costituirvi per quell'evento.

Inoltre per chi avesse seguito anche un solo dibattito (assolutamente calmo e rispettoso, non c'era bisrcardi) avrebbe notato che di cose fatte da questo papa ne sono state dette un sacco, e hanno smesso di ricordarle solo quando è finita la trasmissione.

Possibile che vengano negati anche i meriti alle persone? E badate che questo succede un po ovunque, e personalmente mi sta dando fastidio. Se una persona ha dei meriti credo che vadano accettati e basta, non sminuiti. Questo papa è in punto di morte, molti atei gli si sono avvicinati e credo che chi non capisce l'importanza e la bontà di quella persona o ha cotiche di prosciutto sugli occhi o è proprio ottuso (sinonimo di ignoranza).

PS non sono così credente come può sembrare...

PPS questo papa ha anche subito un attentato, ma appena guarito era di nuovo nello stesso punto con la papa mobile. Quanti di noi ne sarebbero capaci?

----------

## redview

..boh..nn so, però secondo me a volte ci si confonde un pò. quando si attacca la chiesa e tutto ciò che ne è collegato (fede in primis) bisogna cmq tenere presente che la fede è una questione personale, è un affidarsi a quella parola scritta su quel librone. poi certo, chi la predica ora è umano (così come chi la predicava 2000 anni fa) e quindi in quanto umano ha delle inevitabili debolezze (così come chi la predicava 2000 anni fa). quindi se uno si vuole buttare in questa scoperta imho deve pensare al succo del discorso, nn tanto a tutta la infrastruttura (tra l'altro decisamente inquietante per quanto riguarda quello che leggo nelle ultime ore a riguardo dei giochi di potere per la successione..) che ci sta intorno.

quindi tutti i discorsi sui misfatti della chiesa o del papa lasciano il tempo che trovano se uno è interessato a questa proposta di vita, a scegliere di seguire questa strada.

come avevo studiato al liceo, pascal per convincere la nobiltà amante del gioco d'azzardo diceva qualcosa del tipo, "scommetete su dio: se vincete avete solo da vincere una felicità eterna, se invece perdete nn ci perdete nulla dopo aver vissuto una vita secondo al sua parola".

ecco il papa per me è lo "sponsor" principale della scommessa. scommessa che hanno scelto miliardi di persone negli anni. se si ferma il calcio mi sembra il minimo quindi. e se si rispetta questa persona altrettanto.

certo, poi scommettere è difficile. io in prima persona ho i miei dubbi che nn mi avvicinano alla scommessa, anzi. però nn bisogna fermarsi a discorsi "ci sono altre religioni, la chiesa è cattiva, il papa ha fatto questo e quest'altro di sbagliato".

imho.

----------

## AlterX

Pace alla sua grande anima  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## =DvD=

Io vi spiego perchè ho aperto il topic, poi voi continuate pure la guerra di religione:

Stimo Carol Wojtyla come persona, non come istituzione della chiesa.

Mi fa schifo quello che la chiesa ha fatto nel passato, ma stimoCarol Wojtyla, uomo che a capo di una istituzione che nella storia è sempre (quasi) stata antagonista agli altri credi, è andato ad assisi con i rappresentanti di tutte le religioni a pregare per la pace. Minchia è un messaggio nuovo per credenti e non.

Per i credenti: guarda che gli altri non sono il lupo cattivo (ha baciato il corano ecc ecc)

Per i non credenti: guarda che oltre che il mio dio (che non te ne può fregare di meno) professo anche la pace (che dovrebbe fregartene di prima persona).

Per le obiezioni della pedofilia, le donne, il sesso, antenna di radio vaticana ecc ecc: io il clero lo quasi odio per questo, infatti il mio pensiero e elogio era al papa (nel senso di Carol Wojtyla, non nel senso di papa in sè.)

Spero di essermi spiegato.

Tra le altre cose ho iniziato a leggere il corano, e con mia grande sorpresa ho scoperto che è il "terzo testamento"

Ebrei -> antico testamento

Cristiani -> antico + nuovo testamento

Musulmani -> antico + nuovo + nuovissimo (corano) 

nuovo testamento:  errata corrige del primo

corano: errata corrige dei primi due...

----------

## soigres

da cristiano vi dico solo una cosa: se Cristo non avesse vinto la morte non avrebbe senso stare qui a parlare del Papa, non avrebbe senso tutto quello che ha fatto, non avrebbe senso continuare il mondo dopo tutte le brutture della storia... non si può capire il Papa senza capire che è Cristo la fonte di tutto... Totus Tuus

----------

## shogun_panda

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> Non credo nel cosiddetto "Dio" cristiano, così come non credo nel "Dio" musulmano, buddista, scintoista, israelita o chissà che altro. Non credo nell'istituzione ecclesiastica cristiano-romana come forma di potere uniformante, abbrutente, umiliante, irrispettoso, incivile verso tutto ciò che dissente dal suo credo, dottrina o disciplina, cosa che succede più o meno con tutte le religioni istituite dalle quali mi dissocierei probabilmente alla stessa maniera. Non credo al ruolo di papa come vicario diretto del volere del "Dio" di cui sopra, in quanto umano quindi di certo non infallibile nonchè soggetto a regole di comportamento e di pensiero vincolate all'istituzione che rappresenta, fattore che di ultraterreno e divino ha ben poco. In sostanza, dissento dal pensiero preconfezionato delle religioni "ufficiali".
> 
> Ma credo nell'infaticabile, indomabile, ineguagliabile, uomo Karol Wojtyla. Supremo rispetto per l'individuo che ha portato avanti un credo forse anche discutibile ma con quel carico di determinazione, dedizione, sacrificio, in maniera ineguagliabilmente unica e umile.
> 
> Purtroppo, anche il quel campo, il meglio sarà presto alle spalle 

 

Mh...Sembra quasi che l'abbia scritto io questo post...  :Smile: 

Comunque quoto in pieno tutto quello che ha detto funkoolow

----------

## =DvD=

 *soigres wrote:*   

> da cristiano vi dico solo una cosa: se Cristo non avesse vinto la morte non avrebbe senso stare qui a parlare del Papa, non avrebbe senso tutto quello che ha fatto, non avrebbe senso continuare il mondo dopo tutte le brutture della storia... non si può capire il Papa senza capire che è Cristo la fonte di tutto... Totus Tuus

 

Da non cristiano ti dico: hai letto di altre religioni?

Un ebreo penserebbe che tu tia seguendo un profeta falso (gesù)

Un musulmano penserebbe ti te quello che tu pensi degli ebrei, cioè che hai seguito dio fino a un certo punto e poi l'hai abbandonato (visto che si è ripresentato a maometto, e ha continuato a dettare sacre scritture, che tu chiami corano, e che probabilmente non leggerai mai...) vedi la religione è un casino, perchè tutte ti dicono: IO sono l'unica religione vera.

Probabilmente sei cristiano per nascita, per indottrinamento... 

Non si può dimostrare qualcosa basandosi solo su di essa, non voglio essere offensivo, ma non facciamo propaganda, altrimenti anche io mi invento una storia e un testo sacro, e lo dimostro solo in  base a ciò che è (ho) scritto in esso.

Ripeto: forum laico -> elogio alla persona Carol, senza cadere in propaganda cristiana.

----------

## randomaze

Onestamente mi sembra che il post iniziale fosse giá abbastanza OT. Tuttavia, come altre volte, lo abbiamo lasciato perché la discussione poteva essere gestita in modo civile, nonostante fosse il necrologio di una persona ancora viva.

La degenerazione in referendum "chiesa si"/"chiesa no"/"chiesa ma solo quella moderna" dal mio punto di vista non rientra nella "gestione civile".

Per questo motivo chiudo il post.

----------

